# MN3207 available at GuitarPCB



## manfesto (Jul 24, 2021)

IC MN3207 Best Analog Chip for Mini-Me Chorus - GuitarPCB
					

MN3207 is the original Analog Chip for the GuitarPCB Mini-Me Chorus and others.




					guitarpcb.com
				




In case anyone else is looking for those super-scarce BBDs for the Low Tide, GuitarPCB just got some!

(I also have some NOS BL3207s from Germany and probably-duds MN3207 from China on their way, will hopefully confirm whether or not they’re any good soon)


----------



## danfrank (Jul 24, 2021)

Guitar PCB is kind of charging a lot for them! I also ordered the ones from Germany, the guy was super nice and helpful and he did say that it was going to take a while to get to North America. I can wait.
I really wish Cool Audio or Belieng would make/sell 3204s (512 BBD) to the general public.


----------



## Bucksears (Jul 26, 2021)

danfrank said:


> I really wish Cool Audio or Belieng would make/sell 3204s (512 BBD) to the general public.



I only have two circuits that I'd use them in (Ibanez FL99 workalike and Boss HF-2), but yeah, would like to have a few on hand.


----------



## manfesto (Jul 27, 2021)

danfrank said:


> Guitar PCB is kind of charging a lot for them! I also ordered the ones from Germany, the guy was super nice and helpful and he did say that it was going to take a while to get to North America. I can wait.
> I really wish Cool Audio or Belieng would make/sell 3204s (512 BBD) to the general public.


My BL3207s showed up today finally, hopefully I’ll be able to test them this weekend and if they’re good I’ll plug the seller here


----------



## manfesto (Jul 28, 2021)

Had time tonight to build the Low Tide and the BL3207s I had all biased up just fine!

At about $4 a chip it’s still a pretty penny to pay but it’s cheaper than GuitarPCB and better than playing the lottery with potential duds from china









						4x IC BL3207 (NOS) GENUINE BELLING BBD/Bucket Chain Storage  | eBay
					

NOS genuine, directly bought from manufacturer in 2004. [more available.].



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Barry (Jul 28, 2021)

manfesto said:


> Had time tonight to build the Low Tide and the BL3207s I had all biased up just fine!
> 
> At about $4 a chip it’s still a pretty penny to pay but it’s cheaper than GuitarPCB and better than playing the lottery with potential duds from china
> 
> ...


Except that he’s sold out


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 28, 2021)

I checked that eBay listing this morning and saw 1 available so I bought it


----------



## manfesto (Jul 28, 2021)

Barry said:


> Except that he’s sold out


Looks like they’ve made a few more available (check their other listings too for different quantities)









						4x IC BL3207 (NOS) GENUINE BELLING BBD/Bucket Chain Storage  | eBay
					

NOS genuine, directly bought from manufacturer in 2004. [more available.].



					www.ebay.com


----------



## danfrank (Jul 29, 2021)

manfesto said:


> Had time tonight to build the Low Tide and the BL3207s I had all biased up just fine!
> 
> At about $4 a chip it’s still a pretty penny to pay but it’s cheaper than GuitarPCB and better than playing the lottery with potential duds from china
> 
> ...


That's good to know, thanks for the info on yours. Mine should be here early next week


----------



## fig (Jul 29, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I checked that eBay listing this morning and saw 1 available so I bought it


So it was YOU! 🤣


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 9, 2021)

manfesto said:


> Looks like they’ve made a few more available (check their other listings too for different quantities)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These showed up for me today so now uhh... What to do with them... 🧐🤔😩


----------



## fig (Aug 9, 2021)

Are there _any_ pedals that use those? They must not be popular, as not many people even carry them. 😁


----------



## Harry Klippton (Aug 9, 2021)

All this time I spent hoarding germaniums, I shoulda been hoarding bbds


----------



## puretube (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi guys`n`gals: there are enough BL3207s, BL3208s & BL3102s readily available for ALL of you!
(From this ominous person on eb*y in Germany, which is me - They are in fact less than 3 bucks each - What seems to make it expensive for US-buyers (besides taxes) is the registered shipment, which I have to use since I got lifted off 40 V3205s + 100$ by an impatient US-buyer who unfortunately had to wait for 2,5 months for the shipment in the postal-service covid heydays - That`s where my one negative eb*y-rating stems from, btw).
Feel free to contact me for cheaper shipping at own risk, if you have faith in your postal service - Lately, shipping to US was between 8 and 17 days ...
Thanks & kind regards from "puretube". (see my posts in the "Low Tide"-thread, too)


----------



## puretube (Nov 4, 2021)

Barry said:


> Except that he’s sold out


No way ...


----------



## bowanderror (Nov 4, 2021)

puretube said:


> Feel free to contact me for cheaper shipping at own risk, if you have faith in your postal service - Lately, shipping to US was between 8 and 17 days ...


Do you offer combined shipping on multiple items? I'm thinking about getting some BBDs + clock chips


----------



## puretube (Nov 4, 2021)

bowanderror said:


> Do you offer combined shipping on multiple items? I'm thinking about getting some BBDs + clock chips


Sure! (even if your ebay-screen doesn`t show i: I see where it`s coming from and can count 1& 1 together. In doubt, just drop me a line there and we`ll get it done). Don`t worry if ebay charges 2 shipping fees: you`ll get your money back. Word!


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 4, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> All this time I spent hoarding germaniums, I shoulda been hoarding bbds View attachment 14641View attachment 14642View attachment 14643View attachment 14644



That’s too many unless you plan on making and selling some and need a stash!

There are only so many things to do with germanium transistors.


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 4, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> There are really only one thing and that's make pedals. But I know will has tested a lot of them and many would only be good for diodes or buffers. But only will can decide to do with them. Maybe he's waiting till they market is depleted and make boat loads of cash and use for his daughter. Maybe he wants to use them to make really badass friendship bracelets for me, him and the surviving members of the wu-tang clan. Only will can decided their fate, and I trust in his judgement



I kid! I kid!

 I’ve got more NOS Silicon transistors than I could ever use so I’m not one to ACTUALLY pass judgement! And I just bought an ass load from SBE because of irrational FOMO. 

Also, Wu-Tang Clan ain’t nothing to F wit...


----------



## puretube (Nov 4, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> I'm have fist fulls of BBD's, double fisting BBD's! 🤣


2000 x BL3207:


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 4, 2021)

puretube said:


> 2000 x BL3207:View attachment 18171



Bought some today!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 4, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> That’s too many unless you plan on making and selling some and need a stash!
> 
> There are only so many things to do with germanium transistors.


There are lots of things I wish I bought when they were much cheaper, and there's lots of stuff I bought for a song that I wouldn't cough up for at today's prices. Gotta get while the getting's good. Plus I'm retired now so I gotta be prepared 😂


----------



## puretube (Nov 4, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> You got mn3007?


No. (sorry, only BL 3207/3208/3102. And a couple of V3205. +a few TDA1022 which I want to keep in reserve for vintage equipment repair-people)


----------

